# CRC-Fehler im Archiv



## Grimreaper (24. Januar 2003)

Ich habe mir ein Programm aus dem Internet runtergeladen, die in meherere Zip files aufgeteilt war. Beim Entpacken meldete WinRAR, dass eine Datei einen CRC-Fehler enthält. Ich hab schon versucht mit der Repair-Funktion von WinRAR und mit ZipRepair die Datei zu reparieren, hat aber nichts gebracht. Hat einer von euch ne Idee was man da machen könnte? Ich würd mir die Datei ungern ein zweites mal ziehen müssen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Januar 2003)

musst du aber.
fehler ist fehler und bleibt fehler.
dir wird nichts anderes überbleiben
als es nochmal runter zu laden.

hoffe es ist nicht illeagl


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> hoffe es ist nicht *illegal*



Erübrigt sich die Frage nicht schon fast automatisch? Naja, schon gut, nie nicht genaues weiß man...


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirector _
> *nie nicht genaues weiß man... *


wohlja


----------



## wackelpudding (24. Januar 2003)

die datei auf dem server kann allerdings schon den CRC-fehler be-inhalten, da nützt noch so viel nochmal runterladen nix.


----------



## Son-Goku (7. Oktober 2003)

Habe diesen Fehler auch gehabt, habe mir das Programm ZMFix gezogen das hat bis jetzt alle Fehler wieder koregiert und die Zip Archive funktionierten danach ohne Probleme, fragt mich aber nicht wo ich das her habe.


----------

